# Biete: SPS-Komponenten



## Znaper (9 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich biete nachfolgende SPS-Komponenten gebraucht an.

1 Stück PowerSupply 2A 6ES7307-1BA00-0AA0
1 Stück CPU 6ES7312-1AE13-0AB0
1 Stück Micro Memory Card 64kB 6ES7953-8LF20-0AA0
1 Stück DI8/DO8 6ES7323-1BH01-0AA0 incl. Frontstecker
1 Stück DO8 6ES7322-1BF01-0AA0 incl. Frontstecker
1 Stück Profilschiene 6ES7390-1AE80-0AA0
1 Stück MPI-USB Adapter 6ES7972-0CB20-0XA0

Die Komponenten wurden nur für die Meisterschule angeschafft und sind daher so gut wie neu.

Verkauf erfolgt von privat und nur als Komplettpaket!

Rechnung ohne MwSt. (Kleinunternehmerregelung) kann ausgestellt werden, jedoch ohne Garantie bzw. Gewährleistung!

VB: 550,00 Euro im Paket inl. Versand

Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Znaper (12 Januar 2011)

Keiner Interesse?


----------



## Znaper (17 Januar 2011)

Preisupdate!


----------



## Lars Weiß (18 Januar 2011)

Ebay, nur so als Tipp ...


----------



## Znaper (22 März 2011)

Es gibt nun noch einen MPI-USB Adapter dazu und der Preis wurde angepasst.

Wer Interesse hat, die genauen Daten finden sich im ersten Beitrag, bitte per PN melden.


----------



## C7633 (22 März 2011)

warum versuchst du nicht, die komponeten an jemand aus dem nächsten kurs zu verticken?
der ist bestimmt dankbar, wenn er keine neupreise zahlen muss


----------



## Znaper (22 März 2011)

C7633 schrieb:


> warum versuchst du nicht, die komponeten an jemand aus dem nächsten kurs zu verticken?
> der ist bestimmt dankbar, wenn er keine neupreise zahlen muss


 
Problem ist, dass ich weggezogen bin und zu Nachfolgekursen daher keinen Kontakt mehr habe.

Des Weiteren gingen die Artikel bei eBay nicht weg.

Findet sich denn hier keiner?


----------



## dada (23 März 2011)

Sind die Sachen noch da?


----------



## dada (4 April 2011)

Alles super gelaufen. Ich danke für die Problemlose Abwicklung.

Daniel


----------

